# If your bored enough to browse some pics



## bits n pieces (Nov 23, 2011)

Here is a link to my photobucket account if it will work. Its just a few of the bikes i have or have had. Some of them are before shots. Ill label them one day! 
Theres a few of all kinds. 
http://s267.photobucket.com/albums/ii318/playeremy/my bikes/


----------



## bricycle (Nov 23, 2011)

I like the loooooooooong bike!


----------

